# Natural Textures



## dpc (Apr 22, 2016)

I was combing a beach on Vancouver Island a couple of months ago and came across this interesting driftwood. I assume the holes were made by some kind of marine borer but don't really know.


----------



## dpc (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Krob78 (Apr 22, 2016)

Little knee popping up near a Cypress tree... 
Looked like a turtle head to me! ???


----------



## dpc (Apr 22, 2016)

Krob78 said:


> Little knee popping up near a Cypress tree...
> Looked like a turtle head to me! ???




Interesting!


----------



## dpc (Apr 22, 2016)

From bole of an arbutus tree on Vancouver Island


----------



## dpc (Apr 27, 2016)

Gull feather caught on a bush by a Pacific beach.


----------



## razashaikh (Dec 27, 2017)

Great Shots.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 27, 2017)

Taken with the MP-E 65mm.


----------



## dpc (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## dpc (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Click (Dec 27, 2017)

Cool shots, guys.


----------



## lion rock (Dec 27, 2017)

rock formation.


----------



## dpc (Dec 29, 2017)

Water running over concrete weir...


----------



## Click (Dec 29, 2017)

dpc said:


> Water running over concrete weir...



Pretty cool. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 29, 2017)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Water running over concrete weir...
> ...




Thanks, Click!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Dec 29, 2017)

Mono Lake Tufas



Mono Lake 20 Oct 2013 3825 © Keith Breazeal-2 by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 29, 2017)

Lovely shot, Keith.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Dec 29, 2017)

Click said:


> Lovely shot, Keith.



Thank you Click


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 29, 2017)

Wonderful colors and composition. I really like seeing the photographer in the shot, for scale...and for the vicarious pleasure. (Stuck home holidays with the flu for a week now--this shot makes me feel happy and hopeful for fun when recovered.)

Thank you!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Dec 29, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> Wonderful colors and composition. I really like seeing the photographer in the shot, for scale...and for the vicarious pleasure. (Stuck home holidays with the flu for a week now--this shot makes me feel happy and hopeful for fun when recovered.)
> 
> Thank you!



Thanks


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Dec 29, 2017)

Red Rock Canyon, California



Red Rock Canyon &amp; Milky Way 4675a © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Dec 29, 2017)

El Capitan by Moonlight 



El Capitan by Moonlight / Yosemite © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 29, 2017)

Stunning pictures. Well done, Keith.


----------



## dpc (Dec 30, 2017)

Beautiful photography, Keith. I especially like the one of Red Rock Canyon.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Dec 30, 2017)

Click said:


> Stunning pictures. Well done, Keith.



Thank you


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Dec 30, 2017)

dpc said:


> Beautiful photography, Keith. I especially like the one of Red Rock Canyon.



Thanks


----------



## dpc (Nov 6, 2019)

Freezing reservoir water and rocks


----------



## Click (Nov 6, 2019)

I really like this picture. Well done, dpc.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Mar 4, 2020)

It was a chilly day in north Georgia (US).


----------



## dpc (Aug 22, 2022)

Patch of foxtails (R + RF 35mm f/1.8 MACRO IS STM)


----------



## Click (Aug 22, 2022)

Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 22, 2022)

One from many years ago that fits the theme.

"_Duckweed Patterns_"



EOS 7D, EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM @ 32mm, 1/200 s, f/6.3, ISO 100


----------



## Click (Aug 22, 2022)

Cool shot, Neuro.


----------

